# B and M shifter leak



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought my car with B/M shifter installed and now it is showing slight leak at top cover plate of trans and shifter base, did B/M have a gasket kit for the shifter base as a fix for this issue? I have a Corba Bobs gasket for the trans cover plate and should seal trans, could I use RTV on shifter base for seal. Has anyone found a fix, I like the shifter and I am using available funds for F/I and motor work. Thanks for the info


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The gasket or rtv will work. I'd use the gasket since it will not be messy if you need to remove it again.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The main issue with the B&M besides it snapping off at an inconvenient time is that it isn't held down at all four corners. Sealing or gasket may help but I've heard of even that not working.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> The main issue with the B&M besides it snapping off at an inconvenient time is that it isn't held down at all four corners. Sealing or gasket may help but I've heard of even that not working.


:agree Not hard to believe either the bolts are stretched or bent or the plate is.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd get a Billet, MGW or GMM and ditch the B&M.


----------

